# Eriocaulon plant questions



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I have 4 of the Eriocaulon Gioas and 4 of the Parkeri, I thought it was the other one cinereum but its parkeri.

See pics. They suffered a bit in the transit, but they seem to be sending up new leaves already, so I think I might have saved them...outer leaves are a bit brown at the ends.









Now my question is this...I have this plant growing in 2 spots, and I have NO idea what it is. I have dwarf vals in this tank and some blyxa, but I don't remember planting these 2. They are dense growths, thick together, and short leaves. Any ideas what they could be?

Its not blyxa, as I only got the blyxa after these were already growing in my tank.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Dwarf sag maybe ? Looks kind of like it to me.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Dwarf sag maybe ? Looks kind of like it to me.


+1 for Sagittaria subulata


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

What kind of substrate is that? I've only had success with erios in deep, nutrient rich soil. That said they are popular in shrimp tanks so, it's a bit of a mixed message.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so that's good as I like this plant.

Greg-o that's Aquasoil by Shultz, but also known as Turface (baseball diamond soil) Its a clay base soil which is good for low PH. I have it layered. 2 inchs on bottom, with fine Peat Moss layered on top, with montmorillionite clay on top of that, then another layer of Aquasoil.

My plants LOVE it. I have Co2 and mixed RO water in there with a 2 bulb
T5HO light over the top (on for 12 hours)

BTW...does this little plant stay little?
Karen, that's one of my Bamboo shrimps in the background with the yellow stripe down its back.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I noticed today that all of my Erios have new shoots coming up, so I guess they are settling in and liking their new home. I was worried they would melt completely after sitting for a week before I was able to pick them up...guess the cold temp helped them inside the box.

They were wrapped in wet tissue and inside a plastic ziplock and an insulated box. Out of the 10 I bought Ive only lost 2 and that was very small parkeri ones the gioas I have all 4 of them, and as I mentioned they have new green shoots coming up from the middle.

Im going to try to get a few more Erios species to try out as I like the look of this plant a lot.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Anna! Awesome erios you got there  I just recently got into eriocaulons as well. I love them a lot as well and figured I just had to get some. Although only 2 erios really stood out for me. After a long and hard search, I was able to acquire some erio shiga (japan II) and erio blood vomit. I figured you might appreciate/enjoy some of these pictures from my collection


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hiya, sorry didn't read my posts....

Yes I looked at that Blood Vomit too  looking with the red at the bottom. I thought maybe start with something a little less hard to keep. Got the Gioas and Parkeri from the US. They are all doing well, Gioas have put the flower stalks up, but Im clipping them back as that's what I read on a European forum that it makes the plant think its not time to die (which they do once they flower)

My Parkeri all have new shoots and they are twisting already (this is the one that looks all curly as it grows) 

I LOVE the Japan one  would love to have that one. Maybe once I manage to keep these alive and growing I will attempt that one.

Have always loved the look of these in tanks from Asia, so figured once I got
my plant tank stabilized and my lighting and co2 doing good I would try them out.

I can get my hands on some Australia too, so might go that route in a few weeks.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I just started the split my Erio Australia Red last night after i found it too large. Lets hope the plantlets do well  The more i can split and have the cheaper i can sell them for


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK keep me in mind when you have some available.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Will do 

I also was able to split my Erio Shiga in 4 portions so i should be able to sell some shortly for cheaper than i had it on recently


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im up for 2 of them.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds good  they should he ready in a few weeks. I'll pm you when they are ready to be picked up


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I see you have soft water then. Although Ive heard that soft water isnt that important as having co2, nutrients and the sort. How fast are the erios growing for you? Ive never tried these expensive species because of the whole "soft water" thing. Im really trying to get my hands on Syngonanthus "madeira". I wouldnt mind giving them a try if they werent so expensive.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

They are growing are a decent rate. I should have an extra one for sale if Anna takes 2


----------

